# Celular alimentado por bateria externa



## charlie45 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hola a todos 
Tengo un Motorola Droid 3 que es un gran consumidor de bateria. Me interesa construir una bateria externa que pudiera suministrarle alimentacion a este cell por el puerto usb por donde el se carga( de ser esto posible)  de manera que en una emergencia pueda conectarsela sin tener que abrir el cell. Esto tengo entendido que se logra con los llamados " power banks" pero yo no he visto ninguno, no se como funcionan. Agradezco cualquier info al respecto
Gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 21, 2014)

Pues tengo entendido que se podría solamente teniendo cuidado de que la tensión de la batería auxiliar sea igual a la del cargador original del celular. 
Para la conexión tendrías que revisar que pines son V+ y GND del cargador para adaptarle un USB a la pila. 

En mi opinión sería más conveniente tener otra pila igual a la que usa el celular para cambiarla en el momento de que se agotase, así usas un mismo cargador para ambas 

Saludos


----------



## charlie45 (Jun 21, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta. Yo lo que busco es no tener que abrir el celular pue s es algo incomodo en mi  caso, es decir que por lo que usted me dice, mi banco de baterias tiene que tener 3,7 volts y tener en cuenta las polaridades del puerto usb?
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 21, 2014)

El banco debe de ser de un voltaje algo mayor al de la batería para que fluya corriente desde el banco hacia la pila del celu. 
Por decir, el celular que tengo usa una pila de 3.7V pero el cargador que usa da 5VDC, si quisiera hacer lo que deseas tendría que construirme un banco de pilas para llegar a 5V y poder cargar la batería interna del celular.


----------



## charlie45 (Jun 21, 2014)

Cree usted que con una pila de 6v/ 4 amp se pueda dar carga a la bateria interna? respetando las polaridades claro.

La pila es de las que usan las lamparas recargables, es de plomo - zinc


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 21, 2014)

Estamos hablando de un equipo costoso, me parece que es mejor diseñar bien la parte del banco de baterías para evitar cualquier daño. Por el momento pienso en una batería de unos 9V en serie a un regulador variable LM317 configurado como limitador de corriente + protecciones de sobrevoltaje para que el celular siempre vea una tensión y corriente máximas como si fuese su cargador original. 

La idea de la batería de 6V-5A solamente me parece riesgosa sobre todo por una posible sobrecorriente

¿que especificaciones tiene impresas su cargador original?


----------



## charlie45 (Jun 21, 2014)

El cargador original es de 5v , 1200 mA. Las baterias de 9v que conozco, son de muy baja capacidad de corriente y en Cuba, bastante costosas, sin embargo con pilas comerciales de 1,2 volts Ni Mh o litio, se pudiera hacer algo con su idea del LM317  o un 78xx ???, Tienes algun diagrama que puedas publicar de esto?

Estas pilas a las que me refiero, aqui estan disponibles hasta de 2500-2700 ma


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 21, 2014)

Si se podría hacer la prueba con un banco de esas pilas (que quedaría muy grande ) y para el limitador de corriente sería un circuito así








pero calculando el límite de corriente a unos 500mA


----------



## opamp (Jun 21, 2014)

Charlie45, una alternativa a la de Daniel Meza, seria una fuente con Zener de 4.3V/5W,(4.3V és el voltaje limite para cargar las baterias de 3.7V),la Rlimitadora estaria entre 2.7 a 2.2 ohm/5W, te suministra 1A aprox.

P.D.: el calculo és para la bateria de6V-4Ah nominales que mencionas.
       Un switch deberias conectar entre la bateria de 6V y el circuito , y hacer ON con la bateria de 3.7V conectada, si enciendes sin la bateria de 3.7V el zener gana mucha temperatura.


----------



## charlie45 (Jun 21, 2014)

Muchas gracias opamp, tambien   encontré en este link algo intresante,espero sea util a todos
http://www.robometricschool.com/2013/07/simple-electronic-circuit-of-power-bank.html


----------



## chclau (Jun 21, 2014)

No se olviden que es un puerto USB, o sea que esta especificado a 5V, a una tension menor podria no cargar. La limitacion deberia ser 500mA, que es lo maximo que entrega un puerto USB.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 22, 2014)

Es un puerto USB y usa tensión es de puerto USB. Olvidad el regulador de corriente que ya tiene uno el teléfono.

Hace muchos años me hice uno "rupestre" con cuatro baterías NiH de 1,2 V y cargaban los teléfonos que tenia por aquella época pero no se aprovechaba del todo, solo la mitad, se ve que cuando bajaba algo la tensión el teléfono indicaba que estaba cargando pero no lo hacía.
Luego me compré uno chino solar que iba bien como power bank pero el panel solar era solo de adorno.
Luego compré una batería "preñada" de 3300mAh para el wildfireS que tenia una original de 1400mAh.
Ahora tengo un zapatófono con batería de serie de 4000mAh que aunque me empeñe no soy capaz de descargar en un día . 
El powerbank no lo carga supongo que porque no da corriente y el pack de baterías NiH no lo he probado.
Como ahora cargo cada 2~3 días haciendo el energúmeno ya no me hace falta .

Total, prueba con cuatro baterías NiH sin mas o compra una batería mejor y se la cambias.


----------



## charlie45 (Jun 26, 2014)

Gracias Scooter
Disculpa la demora en responder, no se si sabes que en mi pais la internet , para los privilegiados que acceden a ella, no es cuando quieres si no cuando puedes conectarte.
Volviendo al tema, asumo por tu post, que quieres decir que todo cellphone moderno tiene un regulador de voltage dentro?
Bueno el mio es un Motorola Droid 3,  hasta ahora no tengo ninguna queja de el, excepto que la bateria no me pasa de 24 horas en uso normal y de 48 ahunque este sin usarlo( pero encendido) , no se si eso es normal. No obstante, no puedo arriesgar nada con el, ya que costó una fortuna para lo que aqui se gana normalmente.  Si pruebo como usted dice, con 4 baterias Duracell, de 2500 mA, eso serian 4,8 volts, lo que se aproxima bastante al valor del cargador (5v, 1000 mA) , pero ¿que ocurriria con la corriente?¿ no seria perjudicial para el miniusb del telefono aplicarselo directamente sin ninguna R limitadora?
Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2014)

Confundes corriente con capacidad de carga. Las baterías son de 2800 mA•h no de 2800mA. Además puedes usar una fuente de seis millones de amperios, el teléfono solo tomará lo que necesite.
Prueba a ver si va con cuatro baterías y si no va habría que probar con cinco o seis y un "7805 conmutado" para aprovechar al máximo las baterías.


----------



## charlie45 (Jun 26, 2014)

Entendido, gracias


----------



## Monty182 (Jun 26, 2014)

Una sugerencia también podría ser comprar un "cargador auxiliar" que viene ya con la salida usb. Checalo en internet.


----------



## Juanjorosale (Jun 28, 2015)

Puedo cargar un celular con 6v?
Vi un foro donde recomendaban usar un 7806 (6v) para un cargador de bateria de celular pero no estoy seguro, se danara la bateria? Cuanto amperaje entrega? es mejor usar un regulador de (5v)


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 28, 2015)

el cargador interno del cel tiene tolerancias.   yo lo he conectado hasta los siete volts y carga sin problemas.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 29, 2015)

Juanjorosale dijo:


> Puedo cargar un celular con 6v?
> Vi un foro donde recomendaban usar un 7806 (6v) para un cargador de bateria de celular pero no estoy seguro, se danara la bateria? Cuanto amperaje entrega? es mejor usar un regulador de (5v)



Prueba a ver, si se rompe es que no se podía. Eso dependerá de como de sensible sea cada modelo.
Seguramente irá pero es posible que se rompa.

La corriente que entrega es la mínima de todos los elementos que tengas, el regulador, la batería, el cableado... luego está la que "pida" el dispositivo.

Si algo es de la característica X lo mejor es usar la característica X si se puede; si el teléfono es de 5V usa 5V salvo que tengas algún motivo de peso para probar con otra cosa.


----------



## Juanjorosale (Jul 1, 2015)

Muchas gracias, quisiera saber si saben donde hay un circuito ya hecho para un cargador de celular de 5v con desconexion automatica (cuando la bateria llegue al 100%, que la corriente se corte) y que me explique que componente es el que hace la desconexion automatica posible y como porfavor muchas gracias saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

Juanjorosale , el cargador automático ya está dentro del celular , lo único que necesitás es una fuente de 5 o 5,5 o 6 Vdc.

Podrias medir tu propio cargador en vacío sin estar conectado al celular para confirmar 

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Jul 2, 2015)

Juanjorosale dijo:


> Muchas gracias, quisiera saber si saben donde hay un circuito ya hecho para un cargador de celular de 5v con desconexion automatica (cuando la bateria llegue al 100%, que la corriente se corte) y que me explique que componente es el que hace la desconexion automatica posible y como porfavor muchas gracias saludos



Eso ya está dentro de ABSOLUTAMENTE TODOS LOS CELULARES desde siempre.
¿Para que duplicar circuitos?
¿Para gastar mas energía?
¿Para gastar mas dinero?
¿Para que ocupe mas?
¿Para entretenerse? Esto si que tiene sentido; yo suelo hacer cosas que comercialmente son mas baratas y mejores pero así me distraigo y aprendo.


----------



## Becario (Sep 24, 2015)

¡Buenas Noches! Soy nuevo en este foro y bastante inexperto en las materias tratadas, me gustaría recibir  algunos consejos sobre varias problemáticas que se me han presentado: He adquirido un power Bank de 30000 mah, que contiene dos puertos usb de salida y uno de entrada, cada uno de ellos de 5V, led marcadores de almacenamiento, así como función de auto apagado cuando la carga ha finalizado.

He comprado esta batería exterior para alimentar continuamente el dispositivo, sin tener que intervenir en el encendido de dicha batería, ya que no lo tendré a mi alcance, comprobando que esta continuidad en el funcionamiento no es posible, ya que cuando finaliza la carga del dispositivo, el power bank se apaga, teniendo que pulsa el botón On/off para iniciar una nueva carga.

Por todo ello, me gustaría que me ayudarais en las siguientes cuestiones:
¿Es posible manipular mi power bank para que permanezca encendido y suministrando energía, tras finalizar la primera carga? Si es posible ¿Sufriría algún tipo de deterioro tanto el dispositivo como la batería? Si no es posible ¿Como puedo alimentar el dispositivo con la batería externa sin que se apague dicho almacenamiento?.

Reiterar que una vez colocado el dispositivo móvil y cargador exterior, no podre tener acceso a estos, teniendo como finalidad que el terminal se mantenga encendido mientras que el power bank tenga energía.

Perdonar las molestias, pero como antes os he indicado soy nuevo en todo esto, agradecería mucho vuestra ayuda. Un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 25, 2015)

Ni idea. Tu powerbank es tu powerbank. Tu sabrás lo que has comprado.
Todo se puede.modificar. otra cosa es que sea fácil o factible y cueste más modificar que comprar otro.
El mío si que iba sólo.
De todas formas no se para que lo quieres; conectas el celular a un enchufe y lo dejas así para siempre. Ya está.
No se que función cumple el powerbank salvo que tengas cortes de corriente de una semana con frecuencia. Y eso me parece una barbaridad de tiempo.


----------

